# Storing full honey supers



## JWG (Jun 25, 2004)

Sounds like it's time to get the supers off anyway. You can store them at room temperature for about a week, maybe up to two weeks. However, you are likely to have wax worms and/or small hive beetle larvae hatching and tunneling in the combs if you wait too long. They can make a real mess. Try to get them extracted ASAP.


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

In a week you'll have SHB larva galore and ruined (I wouldn't eat it) honey. I'd extract in 2 days max. SHB larva hatch in 2 to 4 days. SHB larva tunnel and poop in the honey stores and it ferments the honey. And guaranteed you won't find all the SHB adults and they'll lay hundreds of eggs, compounding the problem. Check the SHB lifecycle matrix a few screens down here: http://www.extension.org/pages/60425/managing-small-hive-beetles

The only exception to this would be if you could freeze the frames - that kills eggs and larva alike.

You don't want to ask how I know this...


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

agree with 2 days max unless you can put them in a freezer.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow!!! , you mean all this larvae is already in the comb ? . I saw a video from a bee inspector where he moved them into a honey house and ran fans etc. to get moisture down before he extracted so I assumed it wasn't a problem .The bees are living with wax moth and SHB but keeping them in check ? I can't believe it all this stuff can hatch after removing the supers , really glad I asked !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

not larvae but eggs extract ASAP!! or id you want to keep it in the combs you can freeze to kill eggs but then you have to heat it to extract


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I assume the eggs would hatch if left on the hive and the bees would handle them if strong enough .


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

Bees take out the eggs before they hatch.

I usually have issues with wax moths, not SHB and I am in NW Ohio (USDA zone 5). I try to extract within a week or 2 or put them in the freezer.

Another issue this time of year is robbing, so whenever you put them, make sure it's bee tight.

Maria Donnelly


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Does this mean why you extract honey you are extracting SHB eggs too? does the filter cloths filter them out or are we eating them?


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

CaBees said:


> Does this mean why you extract honey you are extracting SHB eggs too? does the filter cloths filter them out or are we eating them?


Never thought about it this way. I guess the answer would be that it depends on the mesh size of the strainer cloth.

Maria Donnelly


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

part of those nutritious trace elements in pure raw honey..........


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

Larva aren't yet in the comb if you had a strong hive. Just eggs, and probably a few adult beetles hiding where you can't see them, who will then go absolutely bonkers laying more eggs.

If you use a decently small filter cloth you'll purge the eggs. In all likelihood you probably shaved them off with the cappings. The eggs aren't IN the capped honey, they're outside until they hatch. You could get some in the extracted honey however just due to physical contact. Thus a relatively small filter. We just used the 600micron last night and it is pretty small. Have the 200micron also but didn't use it.

I'm not sure if there were eggs IN the honey, they would hatch. Eggs normally hatch outside and eat their way in - isn't that right?


----------



## beebait (Feb 25, 2013)

Considering comb honey, how does the beekeeper prevent an infestation in comb honey stored prior to selling?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

FREEZ it


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Could there be eggs left in the wood part of frames and the super after the comb is removed for crush and strain , if so would freezing before storing be of any help or necessary .


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, freezing would kill any eggs or larva that got missed.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

And once there frozen and all eggs are dead is there still the possibility of wax worms getting into it if stored in a out building if so would trash bags be an acceptable barrier to store them in at that point.


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, if sealed right. Don't forget all other vermin that can access an outbuilding such as mice. All of this is why posters recommend to extract as soon as possible.


----------

